# Concealed Handgun License Fundraiser.



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 9, 2008)

Brothers I'm sorry for posting this so late but better late then never.

http://www.freewebs.com/communitylodge1201/upcomingevents.htm


----------



## owls84 (Sep 10, 2008)

This is an awesome idea. I just wish I could take part in it but it is a little far for me right now. I wish there was a Lodge doing this a little closer.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 10, 2008)

That's a great idea! I've been meaning to get my CHL for awhile.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 10, 2008)

I wish I could do it as well but I dont own a hand gun yet. But I will be there cooking pancakes and sausage.


----------



## JTM (Sep 10, 2008)

cmoreno85tx said:


> I wish I could do it as well but I dont own a hand gun yet. But I will be there cooking pancakes and sausage.



you can take the class before you get a handgun.



also, i LOVE this idea for a fundraiser.  brought a TEAR to this libertarian's eyes.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 10, 2008)

JTM said:


> you can take the class before you get a handgun.



This class requires that you bring your own gun and ammo.


----------



## RJS (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh thats right you have to prove proficient using the handgun.


----------



## JTM (Sep 10, 2008)

cmoreno85tx said:


> This class requires that you bring your own gun and ammo.



hence the cheaper part... makes sense.



RJS said:


> Oh thats right you have to prove proficient using the handgun.



all the classes i've seen provide you with one if you need.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 11, 2008)

Already got mine...


----------



## js4253 (Sep 17, 2008)

Carlos,
I have been wanting to sign up for your CCL.  Are there still spaces available?


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 17, 2008)

I appologize Brother Hale, I hadn't seen your post until this evening.  The deadline was today (9/17/2008) to register.  I think the Brother who is putting it on will do another do another one since it seemed to spark alot of interest.  As soon as I get word of another class forming I will be sure to post it. Once again I'm sorry for not responding sooner.


----------



## js4253 (Sep 18, 2008)

I got in touch with Brother Mitchell today and was able to sign up for the CCL.  Hope to me you there on th 27th.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome !! Yes I will be there cooking breakfast bright and early.


----------



## dwbailey (Feb 9, 2009)

*Justin 963 CHL fundraiser*

Brothers- Justin Lodge #963 is again hosting a CHL class for the purpose of raising funds for our Scholarship program.  The class is 3/28 at Justin Lodge (near TX Motor Speedway) and the cost is 125.00.  All but a portion of the proceeds go directly to the scholarship fund.  A Past Master of Justin instructs the class and donates the proceeds.  Weapons are available, with an added cost of 15.00 to cover the ammunition.  Donuts/coffee will be served; please email me if you have any questions or would like to sign up:


dalewbailey@yahoo.com

Dale Bailey- Secretary Justin 963


----------



## jwardl (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't know if it's still the case -- but there was a MAJOR backlog last year. Took 5 months for mine to show-up after sending in the mterials.


----------

